

FB’s Plan To Automatically Share Your Data With Sites You Never Signed Up For - ujjwalg
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/26/facebooks-plan-to-automatically-share-your-data-with-sites-you-never-signed-up-for/

======
j_baker
Ok, I understand there's a limitation on the length of titles. But did you
really have to resort to making Your into Ur?

~~~
lazugod
Agreed. "Ur" could be removed completely and the title would still remain
readable.

~~~
techiferous
But the meaning would change completely. "Ur" is used here in the German
sense, meaning "original" or "source". It also refers to the ancient Sumerian
city, Ur. So the headline actually means "FB’s Plan To Automatically Share
Original Ancient Sumerian Data With Sites You Never Signed Up For".

~~~
pingswept
Thanks for explaining that. I misread it at first-- I thought it said FB's
Plan To Automatically Share Nur Data..." where Nur is short for Nur Illahi,
the divine ray of enlightenment, i.e. they were planning on sharing data on
optical drives.

What a terrible misunderstanding that would have been. Cheers to you, good
sir.

------
mark_l_watson
I dislike it when business agreements are changed unilaterally. (Think of
Darth Vader speaking with Lando Calrissian.) Terms of service at a web site
with authenticated login is a business agreement. A bit off topic but the only
thing I like about FB is that it looks like an interesting application
platform for 3rd party developers.

~~~
travisp
While true, the original business agreement often allows them to change
unilaterally.

------
Groxx
Facebook's public-by-default behavior towards privacy is one of the main
reasons I've deleted my account. It's stupid and malicious, and they only get
away with it because most of their users don't know better.

------
jgilliam
This could be really unfair to startups, depending on how hard it is to become
a "partner."

Like, it'd suck to have your more well-financed competition (who happens to be
buying lots of ads on Facebook) get the ability to automatically link up your
friends as soon as you visit their site.

------
benologist
At least it's only general information...

... by which they mean everything until you explicitly say not to share
something.

